# I Like Bears?



## anymouse

*I Like Bears!*

ursine preference, any? yes, they may eat you.


----------



## Amocholes

Cuddles


----------



## Your Crazy

I thought you meant, nevermind...


----------



## kiirby

This thread pandas to my interests.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

I want science to take a polar bear cub and genetically alter it so it stays as a cub...and then I want to de-claw it, and teach it to hug me and give me high 5's.


----------



## Amocholes

anymouse said:


> grizzly... brown.. etc.. oh my?
> 
> i initially had polar, panda, black!
> 
> i based it merely on what i had in my "fauna" file, not on brainpower.
> 
> either i became subconsciously unhappy with that limited selection and added two new on in my haze or some mod is breaking my tenuous grip on reality for lolz!


I fixed it.


----------



## kiirby




----------



## kiirby




----------



## MindOverMood

Totally irrelevant, but he looks like a polar bear


----------



## lazy calm

yoga bears in finland. dam cute.


----------



## MindOverMood

anymouse said:


> MindOverMood i made you a poll with portman pictures but it got deleted cuz it appeared as a slight to you. i made a crack about your bouncing elmo gif in the perry/zooey thread. :b but i also complimented your avatars.. can i has the animated rainbow cat one?


I missed out the Portman thread I guess :'( and sure you can have the kitty gif, PM sent


----------



## estse

I once played poker with a bear. He crushed my skull in a death-bite. Sore loser.


----------



## anonymid

http://www.theonion.com/articles/whoooooo-bears-vs-aaaaaggh-bears,11535/


----------



## Keith

I'd go with Polar. I love that picture in the first post where it looks like the bear is gonna spank the guy lol Theodor Kittelsen is one of my favorite artists btw good pick.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## UltraShy

Polar bears, of course. The largest land carnivore -- just imagine how many PETA members a hungry polar bear could eat.:lol


----------



## leonardess

kiirby said:


> This thread pandas to my interests.


i can't bear this joke.


----------



## leonardess

anymouse said:


> ursine preference, any? yes, they may eat you.


 is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


----------



## kiirby

leonardess said:


> i can't bear this joke.


I guess you could say that.. it sun bear able.



leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


It'd be more worrying if you thought it just looked like a standard bear attack. I mean, come on.


----------



## Still Waters

I've had it,you are POLARizing us and creating PANDAmonioum with these crazy polls. Oh POOH! I think I spelled that incorrectly. I simply cannot BEAR such faux pas!
WINNIE is my favorite bear,by the way-cause of his cute little lisp-
oh,and he wouldn't eat my face!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


Look at the picture...it would be wrong for you to think they _weren't_ having sex. It's pretty obvious that bear in the middle is saying "Who's your daddy?"


----------



## kiirby

Bears are really weird, when you think about it. They're like big furry people with claws and dog heads.


----------



## MindOverMood

anymouse said:


>


My new favourite picture


----------



## tutliputli

^ Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :mushy

I love all bears equally.


----------



## shyvr6

anymouse said:


> I like bears?


Have you met the I like turtles kid?


----------



## estse

anymouse said:


> i really like 'em.
> 
> :yay


:yay


----------



## anonymid

anymouse said:


> .. according to the poll i'm getting weirder.


I voted for all the options _except_ "anymouse is weird." :yay


----------



## Belshazzar

Where is the option for Yogi?










But Stephen Colbert hates bears. And if Stephen Colbert doesn't like them, I don't like them!


----------



## Sabreth

^^ Damn. Beat me to it ; )


----------



## estse

I like men in bear costumes that give me money.


----------



## MindOverMood

anymouse said:


> i wrote that i agree but then i deleted as i've already got too many votes for weird.


Haters gonna hate, so let them ;]


----------



## estse

Dancing Bears are nice.

Smoking bears are nicer.


----------



## kiirby




----------



## Amocholes

Mercurochrome said:


> Dancing Bears are nice.
> 
> Smoking bears are nicer.


Funny you should say that. :b (Any idea how hard it was to find a picture of a 'bear' that I could actually post here?)


----------



## estse

Amocholes said:


> Funny you should say that. :b (Any idea how hard it was to find a picture of a 'bear' that I could actually post here?)


You have to turn on the family filter.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Panda, and anonymouse is weird. lol


----------



## anonymid

Posting this here, too. :yay


----------



## anonymid

^ :clap


----------



## anonymid

^ That deserves a :clap _and_ a :yay.

The bear kitteh is the best, of course, hehe.


----------



## anonymid

Heh.


----------



## Steve123

I do not concur with Stephen Colbert on this. Bears are neat even if big, dangerous and scary.


----------



## Amocholes

Mercurochrome said:


> You have to turn on the family filter.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Tangerine

No sun bears? I'm outta here!


----------



## Toad Licker

I voted Polar, was going to vote anymouse is weird but I think everyone already knows that! :lol


----------



## VC132

nice bears, lol


----------



## kiirby

****Image removed due to graphic language****


----------



## kiirby

Oh it got removed.










WHAT


----------



## Dub16

Dont agree with this thread. The way they treated Goldie locks was unforgiveable.


----------



## Emptyheart

Heck Yeah...without bears..the world would be unbearable.


----------



## Dub16

you know they tortured those bears to make them do that.

I'm guessing tht you'll delete that link in a while. And so you should.


----------



## Dub16

anymouse said:


> Dubby, did you read what i wrote? you did read what i wrote, correct? or are you writing someone else? it was a deliberate explanation. in fact i have a friend who gives/promotes a charity to protect those bears, the russian bears which are kept in cages and made to perform with a metal loop through their noses. :cry


Nope. Didnt read it. Sorry. Im a wee bit dazed with flu. Sorry, no offence intended. I just get upset seeing images like that.


----------



## Dub16

Yeah the one of the dancing bears. Its sick how they are mis-treated.
If you are sure that they aint mis-treated then fair enough.
But I have my doubts.


----------



## melissa75

I almost asked where the koala bear option was, then realized koala's are not bears . So, I choose polar bears, then! Now I really want to give to a bear rescue charity.


----------



## kiirby

Bear adoption? Wait really? The compulsion that makes people donate to animal charities before humanitarian ones is completely irrational and really annoying. I'm all for animal welfare, but it should be encouraged rather than incentivised. There's a charity which gets massive advert slots here about helping mistreated donkeys; it gets more donations than all the rape charities in the UK combined. Is that right?

Anyway, I feel I'm injecting a bit more seriousness in this thread than is necessary. I need some bear bile potion to calm me down.


----------



## kiirby

Yeah I posted it in the other thread. WHAT OF IT.


----------



## kiirby

I understand what you're saying, and in terms of the rape example I was simply regurgitating figures I read elsewhere. It's just this senseless need to help all living things which is borne out of anthropomorphising animals which I find irritating. As much of a serial killer as I sound there, it's what I think.

We live in a society where a lost kitten in the street will attract more sympathy than a dying homeless person. As endearing as little furry animals are, a lot of people fail to see them as they are; just animals. They might have some cognitive emotional ability but when we thrust concepts like love and self pity upon them it creates this ridiculous portrait of some ever suffering innocent little person who relies on our help otherwise it'll die. But animals dying really doesn't matter all that much. Sure, it should be avoided, but we shouldn't go out of our way to protect them. Such complete loyalty to the safety of animals results in them being put before humans, I'll use animal testing as an example this time. But that's a whole other debate.

Sorry for bring such an obscure issue into the bear thread, and however much you might hate me for not loving animals, please keep posting bear related things


----------



## kiirby

anymouse said:


> and there we find the heart of the debate, far too much for this bears thread but okay. i see us as animals and they as having different style of communication. i know we are the rulers/inventors but we destroy instead. they live in harmony, moreso at least.


I know what you mean, but I haven't really made up my opinion on the subject yet. I do see humans as animals (might be contradicting myself here, not sure), but I don't think we're, well, superior to animals in particular. To explain what I mean, I think we're just struggling for existence as much as they are, and I think the thriving of the human race should come first, the prevention of animal cruelty second. And in terms of living in harmony, I'm not sure what you mean by this. Is harmony a situation where animals fight, die and go extinct by their own means? Is that any better than them dying by our hand? Is a bear being killed by another bear any more justifiable than a bear being killed by a hunter?

(sneakily bringing bears back into the equation)

I agree with you in that other bit as well, in terms of not letting animals suffer, but not going out of the way to prevent it. But, again, that brings a myriad of other issues into it. I mean, if a cat gets run over and can only survive through expensive surgery and won't be able to walk properly afterwards, it really ought to be put down, since it'd be surviving only for the pleasure of its owner. I suppose it's the definition of suffering that differentiates us.

In terms of punishing animal abusers, I'm strongly against that, but we can save that discussion for another time 



anymouse said:


> if you think all i want is mindless lols then i must have propagandised you against myself here. :b


Pssh, of course I don't. In fact I was more annoyed that you seemed to have the more intellectual discussions in threads I wasn't in!



anymouse said:


> haha all you said is you prioritise human life over animal life, whereas i argue that humans are animals. what you've argued there will be backed up by most of the board, so no worries. there was a debate on this awhile back when the wicked woman tossed neighbor's cat into the dustbin.


I WAS JUST ABOUT TO BRING UP BIN CAT WOMAN! BAHAHAHA


----------



## Amocholes

:spam


----------



## kiirby

anymouse said:


> i got very happy when i started reading until it got to the harmony bit where you had to point out i was a dolt.. yet again!! :sigh
> 
> i want to respond in full later. post bears in the meantime?


I will wait patiently for your response.


----------



## kiirby

This thread is making me sad!


----------



## kiirby

Is that the 'bear' you claim you posted? THAT IS NOT A BEAR. AND QUITE FRANKLY IT IS A POOR SUBSTITUTE. The whole gif just fills my heart with dread. You've lost your touch mouse.


----------



## Robot the Human

Mark Whitacre said:


> When polar bears hunt, they crouch down by a hole in the ice and wait for a seal to pop up. They keep one paw over their nose so that they blend in, because they've got those black noses. They'd blend in perfectly if not for the nose. So the question is, how do they know their noses are black? From looking at other polar bears? Do they see their reflections in the water and think, "I'd be invisible if not for that." That seems like a lot of thinking for a bear.


[/quote]


----------



## low

Aren't Grizzly and Brown the same thing?


----------



## low

anymouse said:


> Robot: yeah, i love that about them. they are my favourite animal.
> 
> apparently it is a subspecies of brown..


Well I never knew that!

So this brings the question of Kodiak bears up, are they just a type of brown too?


----------



## anonymid




----------



## anonymid

The correct answer is none of the above. Owls!


----------



## anonymid

anymouse said:


> :yay


----------



## anonymid

:yay


----------



## Robot the Human

Owl o owl

I'm pretty sure a polar bear could take an owl. I think a polar bear could take most things. Owls are cool too though. One of my top 5.


----------



## Amocholes

low said:


> Aren't Grizzly and Brown the same thing?


Not quite. There can be about a 500 lb difference. grizzlies iz bigg!


----------



## MindOverMood

Robot the Human said:


> I'm pretty sure a polar bear could take an owl. I think a polar bear could take most things. Owls are cool too though. One of my top 5.


I think a Brown bear would put up a great fight, I'd even put money on the brown bear :d


----------



## au Lait

*This bear. This bear right here. Just look at him.*


----------



## anonymid

[Missouri State]


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

I like all kinds of bears, but my favorites are probably black and brown bears. We have them here, but I've never seen them. I like black bears, because one of my relative pet dogs (belongs to my parents) looks like a little black bear sometimes. They are cute from afar. 

Oh and there are owl bears too? I didn't know that.


----------



## ozkr

anonymid said:


> [Missouri State]


Pffft...








UAF FTW!!!1 WOOOO!​


----------



## ozkr

Can your bear do this?


----------



## kiirby

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> Oh and there are owl bears too? I didn't know that.


I, for one, welcome our new owl bear overlords.


----------



## Neptunus

I don't like bears, but I do like owls.


----------



## anonymid

kiirby said:


> I, for one, welcome our new owl bear overlords.


----------



## au Lait

*Bear vs Dinosaur. WHO WILL WIN?*










This is a serious question.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

^I gotta go with the bear, due to his arm strength, and if it went to the ground, the dinosaur wouldn't be able to get up or defend itself. (Although there's no way that's an accurate picture. The dinosaur would be way bigger.:yes)


----------



## cruisin

i like polar bears because they remind me of myself.


----------



## au Lait

the cheat said:


> ^I gotta go with the bear, due to his arm strength, and if it went to the ground, the dinosaur wouldn't be able to get up or defend itself. (Although there's no way that's an accurate picture. The dinosaur would be way bigger.:yes)


haha yeah the bear looks like he's pretty much owning the hell out of that t-rex.

Also when I saw that picture for the first time I was like wow either that is supposed to be a huge bear or that is one very small dinosaur! :lol



anymouse said:


> bears.. if spacebears!!


Space bears forever!!!

I just realized that there's like a crashed rocket ship in the background of that last one that I posted.......it may very well be a space bear afterall!!! (unless the rocket belonged to the dinosaur...:afr )


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Well I'm not sure, but I want the bear to win!


----------



## kiirby

Bears are pretty cool.


----------



## mrbojangles

I want to post the "I f'ing love cocaine bear" in this thread, but meh.


----------



## sanspants08

kiirby said:


> This thread pandas to my interests.


I like panderbears.



anymouse said:


>


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! :lol:


----------



## mrbojangles

anymouse said:


>





anymouse said:


> :yay


:clap


----------



## ryobi

I saw a bear and it's three cubs this summer about a mile from my house


----------



## mrbojangles

ryobi said:


> I saw a bear and it's three cubs this summer about a mile from my house


That's badass, I wish I'd see stuff like that around my house. The only thing I see like that around here are ****ing deers :sigh


----------



## Karsten

Polar bears, and anymouse is weird...


----------



## skygazer




----------



## Georgina 22

Panda or Polar bear are both awesome creatures


----------



## copper

I don't mind bears if they just stay away from me. They are occasionally come into town here. I guess a couple of years ago there was one roaming my neighborhood. It was getting into the bird feeders. Also, one time a bear was roaming around the parking deck behind Republic bank downtown. The cops were successful chasing it out of town.


----------



## Cheesecake

I said you were weird.

And I'm not a big fan of bears. They're too furry and fat to be completely menacing. Tigers and wolves are furry too, but they have that killer's stare.


----------



## Milco

anymouse said:


> interesting. you just defined why i luv bears.


When I was growing up, I loved tigers so naturally I wanted a cat as a pet.
Now I'm thinking.. where's the pet version of bears? Science needs to make this happen soon!


----------



## skygazer

Why is Pooh Bear not on the list?


----------



## moxosis

they are so adorable I wanna adopt one.


----------



## pandabears

YAY! pandas are winning!


----------



## pandabears




----------



## Shauna The Dead

I like panda's and so does my daughter. She also likes polar bears too though. She holds up her hands like claws and says "I'm a polar bear" and growls... cute


----------



## BetaBoy90

moxosis said:


> they are so adorable I wanna adopt one.


That was amazing, look how he can just pull that thing around by its' teeth, so much power.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

I voted that anymouse is weird


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

:tiptoe


----------



## Cheesecake

moxosis said:


> they are so adorable I wanna adopt one.


This video has definitely changed my opinions of bears. I knew they were badass creatures before, but I had never actually seen them in action.

I definitely don't want to meet a bear in real life.


----------



## equiiaddict

Polar bears and pandas.


----------



## theJdogg

anonymid said:


>


Nice!


----------



## millenniumman75

koala?


----------



## ozkr

millenniumman75 said:


> koala?


How dare you, sir? :no


----------



## Cheesecake

Koalas aren't bears!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

Panda!!

Is this srsly an argument? =]


----------



## ozkr

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> Panda!!
> 
> Is this srsly an argument? =]


Bears are serious business!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

ozkr said:


> Bears are serious business!


srs busns means srs busns.

I have turned a new leaf.


----------



## MojoCrunch

Grizzly Adams. Bear.


----------



## Oscar7

Pandas are winning. Take that polar bears!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Bears with guns are cool.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I find it shocking that beastality is allowed on this forum! Someone fix that first post!

....................




























I mean, it's too interesting for this forum!


----------



## Rocklee96

Bears are godless killing machines, so says Stephen Colbert. So none of the above.


----------



## King Moonracer

pandas are ****in cool. Every time i see one im reminded of tekken haha


----------



## Raulz0r

I voted for Polars, for some reason I feel Panda's are overrated


----------



## Misanthropic79

Polar bear without question. The only wild animal I both love and fear more is the Great White shark. If I could own them I'd call my Polar bear "Cuddles" and my Great White "Nibbles".


----------



## prudence

Oh goodness, honestly I've never met a real bear before so I don't know how I feel about them. :blush They seem cool from what I've heard though.


----------



## sleepytime

I voted for all of them (except for OP being weird), bears are the s***!


----------



## foe

anymouse said:


> ursine preference, any? yes, they may eat you.


Wow! This image is quite disturbing...or maybe it's really late and I'm having dirty thoughts again. :sus


----------



## copper

There has been a bear hanging around close to my parent's house. My mother seen it standing in the middle of the driveway. They live in a middle of 30 acres of forest land so this is to be expected.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

MindOverMood said:


> My new favourite picture


Awww I love it!!!

My dog looks like a polar bear
View attachment 8852


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

anymouse said:


>


^^^^^^^^
Aww I love this pic :heart :b Can you email it to me anymouse?? [email protected]


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Bears are very cute, I agree.

I also like racoons, even though they're as vicious.


----------



## Sunny 137

leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


 The guy on the left is giving his O face.


----------



## Sunny 137

I love pandas.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## purplefruit

^^Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

anymouse said:


> np :b


Aww I love this pic, too!!


----------



## Cub

Bears... are adorable. Can't say I have a specific preference but bear cubs are just the shizzle in the Realm of Cuteness.


----------



## Jessie203

anymouse said:


> ursine preference, any? Yes, they may eat you.


lmao @ that pic!!!!


----------



## RUFB2327

Polar bears all day


----------



## purplefruit

Yea I love polar bears. Has anyone seen Disney/Discovery channel Earth? The profile on the polar bear family was by far my favourite part of the documentary. Very sad ending though.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I :heart all bears!! Especially Care Bears!!!

When I was young I used to fantasise that they would take me up in their cloud car to care a lot!!!!:b:b

My favorite was Proud heart Cat. Although I had a bed time bear


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

anymouse said:


> ^ now emailing baby polar bears :yay
> 
> Eliza, yes, and i saw a bit in this live 3d experience at disney park california i think it was, very sweet! :b


^^^^^^^
YAY Awesome :boogie:yay


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

No that's fine, anymouse. Those pics you sent me are lovely :heart:heart Thanks again


----------



## Cheesecake




----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Anxious Bear

This is an awesome thread. I didn't really start liking bears until my boyfriend started calling me bear. I like them all. The attached picture is my current desktop wallpaper, seems very appropriate.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Catherine Cavatica said:


> I :heart all bears!! Especially Care Bears!!!


You don't want to be called a carebear in Eve Online. And you don't want to openly admit that you are a carebear, or people might hunt you down just to harvest what they call "carebear tears."


----------



## anonymid




----------



## purplefruit

anonymid said:


>


:haha


----------



## Ventura

leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


:lol


----------



## Cheesecake

Bears... r... kool! And scary! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75

polar, panda, and brown.
Bears are in the DOG/CANINE family. I like dogs, therefore bears are SASsy, too.


----------



## Ventura

lmfao , everything are SASsy to mm75 :lol


----------



## Paragon

Polar bears ftw!


----------



## anonymid

anymouse said:


>


:eek :haha :eek


----------



## bsd3355

anymouse said:


>


awwwwwwwww, isn't that cute?


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Noll

anymouse said:


> ursine preference, any? yes, they may eat you.


Uhh, looks like rape to me.


----------



## AloneTillTheEnd

Thought this poll was gonna be about something a bit more...sexual. And i was going to respond with, no I'm not a fan of bears, i prefer... well that doesn't matter anymore, since that is not what we're discussing.


----------



## Ballerina

I love you Amy. 


kiirby said:


> This thread pandas to my interests.


HAHAHA at this and all succeeding puns. I'm boycotting this poll though until the rightful place of grolars is included.


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Polar master race


----------



## Hiccups

BEARS?














































I may need to choose teddy bears, I don't need another reason for snowy to hate me :/


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Hiccups

*EPIC BEAR IS EPIC...*​







​
hungry bear is crafty?


----------



## Hiccups

anymouse said:


> ^ cuteness!!!!! more please!!!!!!!! :yay


IT'S 1:35AM! :O

tomorrow! 

*crawls into bed*.


----------



## Lanter

I like obscure brown bears, for obscure people like myself. You wouldn't understand.

SRSLY THO? Brown bears got the least votes? What's wrong with you guys? ((((


----------



## Ballerina




----------



## Ventura

Bears are cool! :yay


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

anymouse said:


> ^ sooo cute.


:yes fluffy


----------



## Ballerina

How to survive a seismic event. ♥


anymouse said:


> :rain poor bear needs a drink to carry him through the wait...


Wasting away again in Margaritavilleeee


----------



## Cat Montgomery

Ballerina said:


>


:lol


----------



## Hiccups

Ballerina said:


>


lols...reminded me of....


----------



## Godless1




----------



## dontworrybehappy

Godless1 said:


>


:eek That tongue is insanely long; is that real??


----------



## Hiccups

dontworrybehappy said:


> :eek That tongue is insanely long; is that real??


it all comes clear to why anymouse likes bears!!!!! :teeth opcorn


----------



## Godless1

Hiccups said:


> it all comes clear to why anymouse likes bears!!!!! :teeth opcorn


:lol


----------



## Hiccups

awww I sozzie...









_*changes poll option choice to anymouse is weird*. xP_


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Ballerina

Cat Montgomery said:


> :lol


I love the babies (and in general). I know the cuteness of babies is just an evolutionary design to care for them when they're helpless, dependent ptitsas and malchicks incapable of stimulating conversation, but oh mah gawdz wook at hiz wittle pawsie wawsies 


















Hiccups said:


> lols...reminded me of....


:teeth I love him. He's all Czech yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## Globe_Trekker




----------



## Globe_Trekker

I like Polar bears 

I know, big picture, sorry :um


----------



## Hiccups

minus one point for polar bears? or.......... plus one?! :O


----------



## au Lait

Bears

Bears

Bears

(Bears are awesome)


----------



## Ventura

leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


Kinky huh ? :teeth


----------



## Think_For_Yourself




----------



## Tugwahquah

I love Teddy Bears


----------



## Hiccups

Tugwahquah said:


> I love Teddy Bears


do your teddy bears love you? how? I ask because....well.... I'm having issues with mine. :/


----------



## Tugwahquah

Hiccups said:


> do your teddy bears love you? how? I ask because....well.... I'm having issues with mine. :/












I hope things work out with your teddy.


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Hiccups




----------



## BlazingLazer




----------



## cat001

I like spectacled bears but they're not listed on the poll


----------



## Cub

This may be slightly off-topic, however: I have sinned.

I have a bear paw tattoo on one of my upper arms. 

BEARZ AND CUBZ FTW


----------



## enzo

They exist, I swear.


----------



## Cletis

Yeah, man. I'm a bear nut. Especially the American Grizzly Bear...of which I've seen quite a few.


----------



## Misanthropic79




----------



## KelsKels

Your Crazy said:


> I thought you meant, nevermind...


Yeah.. me too. Lol :um


----------



## jenkydora

I went on a tour through an old mansion just yesterday and my love of teddy bears made me acutely aware there was one in everyroom.


----------



## mrbojangles

Anymouse has you all fooled. Bears are violent and dangerous creatures, just watch this video.


----------



## Sameer

My favorite is the Kodiak Bear which is the biggest in the brown bear species.
It rivals Polar bear in weight.It can beat Lion and Tiger.


----------



## mrbojangles

The most adorable thing ever?


----------



## helena

Misanthropic79 said:


>


That is the most gorgeousist video i have ever seen!!


----------



## prudence

Misanthropic79 said:


>


Must.Contain.Self. Cuteness overload to the max. *POLAR BEAR=NEW FAVOURITE* :heart


----------



## Misanthropic79

prudence said:


> Must.Contain.Self. Cuteness overload to the max. *POLAR BEAR=NEW FAVOURITE* :heart





helena said:


> That is the most gorgeousist video i have ever seen!!





anymouse said:


>


That vid blew my mind, right up there with Christian The Lion and the drunken animals in Africa. I was taught that Polar bears will kill anything and everything they get their gigantic paws on and are lethal once they get to waist height but seeing that vid shows you can't believe everything you're told. It's awesome!

Btw all you people who voted Pandas to the number 1 spot should be ashamed of yourselves, it's a travesty that Polars are second. For shame! :no


----------



## anonymid




----------



## kiirby




----------



## aw1993

i like pandas but I also like koalas...polar bears are cute too...ahh!


----------



## mrbojangles




----------



## flarf

mrbojangles said:


>


yo that bear smiled before it waved!


----------



## prudence

Man, I've been on this page just watching the waving bear over and over again. I think I'll leave with this page still open and get some food. 

.... ok I'm back and GIF is still awesome. How does this not get old? They need to learn how to put animated gif's in frames so I can have it on my wall and watch this while brushing my teeth.


----------



## Hiccups

different version of a previous post "D


----------



## CourtneyB

mrbojangles said:


> The most adorable thing ever?


Ahhhh! :heart I just died of cuteness overload:dead


leonardess said:


> is it wrong that this looks like a sex riot to me?


Haha, it did to me, too :high5


----------



## alte

mrbojangles said:


>


It even uses the same right hand to wave. Does this mean the bear just mentally imagined itself to be the waving human or am I overthinking this?


----------



## alte

kiirby said:


>


this is way too cute.


----------



## Help please

@yourcrazy awesome icon!


----------



## mrbojangles

alte said:


> It even uses the same right hand to wave. Does this mean the bear just mentally imagined itself to be the waving human or am I overthinking this?


Perhaps it's a trained bear?


----------



## Jcgrey

anymouse said:


> :blush


Is that an actual video game?


----------



## alte

mrbojangles said:


> Perhaps it's a trained bear?


Could be but it is so much cooler to think that bears have empathy that allow them to relate not only to other bears but also across species.


----------



## Mr Blues

I see that I voted for the polar bear. I must have been stoned and/or partaking in some other mind altering/enhancing activity when I did that, because it's Grizzly Bear all the way for me!!

I'll probably change my mind again at some point..


----------



## Classified

(I took this picture, good thing the bear was full from all the good food and beer left in this poor person's car.)


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Globe_Trekker

^ :lol


----------



## Globe_Trekker

Quick _panda _is winning! Someone vote for _polar bear!_


----------



## ozkr

Globe_Trekker said:


> Quick _panda _is winning! Someone vote for _polar bear!_


Bear in mind that panda bears are barely bears. I can't bear that the polar bear, the bear man's bear, is being beat by a pretty bad and boring bear.


----------



## Globe_Trekker

ozkr said:


> Bear in mind that panda bears are barely bears. I can't bear that the polar bear, the bear man's bear, is being beat by a pretty bad and boring bear.


< Looks like you've had too much :drunk'bear'?


----------



## Jcgrey

Poor polar bear


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Jcgrey

Aww^


----------



## anonymid




----------



## ImWeird

How are panda bears beating polar?! I don't understand! Polar bears all the way, man.


----------



## anonymid




----------



## Jcgrey




----------



## anonymid




----------



## anonymid




----------

